# العلاقة بين BTU و m3/hr



## twana (1 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو من لديه معلومة على العلاقة بين BTU/hr و m3/hr او Q 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل .

BTU/Hr وحدة تدفق حراري .
M3/Hr وحدة تدفق حجمي وهو ما يستخدم في تدفق الموائع .

العلاقة التي تربط الوحدتين هو يحتاجة الهواء من أضافة أو نزع قيم حرارية .


----------



## بو يعقوب (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا كنت تقصد تحويل الوحدات
1m3.Pa = 0.000947831 BTU


----------



## hasona8040 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم 
معروف ان
1ton ref. = 12000 btu/hr
1 ton ref. = 400 C.F.M
وهذا ما عندى وارجو ان تستفيد من هذة المعلومات




​


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل / hasona 
تحية طيبة .

طن التبريد يحتاج ( 350 الي 400 قدم مكعب / الدقيقة ) و لا يساويها وهذا في حالة أنة يتم الأستفادة من الهواء الراجع و حسب و حسب كمية الهواء الطازج وتختلف كمية الهواء في حالة 100% هواء جديد و هو التطبيق المستخدم في المعامل و غرف العمليات الجراحية .
و لكم الشكر .


----------



## twana (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

Btu هى اختصار للوحدة الحرارية البريطانية 
واحد حصان = Btu 8000 
واحد طن تبريد = 12000 Btu 
واحد طن تبريد = 1.5 حصان ...... شكرأ


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (6 ديسمبر 2007)

(Q=M*U*(T1-T2 
kw Q heat transfer
M flow rate m^3/hr
factor U
T1-T2 temperature difference


----------



## A.MEGUD (24 أكتوبر 2009)

very goog


----------



## issam.alhiti (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل

يتوجب قبل كل شيء معرفة مايحتاجه الحيز لتكييفه وهو ما نطلق عليه (طن تبريد) ويقاس اما بالـ (BTU/HR ) او بالـ (KW) ومقابل هذا يتوجب تهيئة جهاز مناسب كافي اكبر او مساوي لـماهو محسوب للحيز وفي نفس الوقت معرفة مايتطلبه الحيز من (كمية هواء مكيف) وهو مايطلق عليه بالـ (M3/hr) او الـ (cfm) .


----------



## اياد العاني (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز
المعروف ان BTU هي وحد قياس انكليزية لتعبر عن كمية التبريد ( وهي كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة رطل واحد من الماء درجة فهرنهاتية واحدة).
وان طن التبريد يعادل 12000 btu/h


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
Q = معدل تدفق الهواء.وهو معدل التدفق الحجمي للهواء.وهوحجم الهواء المتحرك خلال دقيقة
اما لنظام تدفئة وتكييف مشترك فأن القيمة الاكبر للحمولة تستخدم لتحديد قياس مجرى الهواء ومعدل تدفق الهواءيقاس ب(cfm).
الطن التبريدي=(12000Btu/hr)
ومعدل تدفق الهواء للطن الواحد=400cfm


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مع احترامي للجميع فأصح ما قيل هو ما قاله المهندسان حسن درويش و فادي عزوز و المرجعية لتطبيق المعادلة التي ادرجها المهندس عزوز 
و لكم منا السلام و الدعاء 
ولمن يتاح له الحج أن لا ينسانا و أمة محمد في دعائه على عرفات و أن يكون أول دعاء له عند رؤية الكعبة :
اللهم فرج عني و عن المسلمين همهم و كربهم وعسرهم وغمهم واغفر لي و لوالدي وللمسلمين وان كان هناك ما تخص به نفسك فقله أولا 
واياك و الرفث 
واياك ان يستدرجك احد للجدل وان كان الكلام من فضة فالدعاء من >هب و قراءة القرآن أولي و أثوب من الجدل بل الجدل مضيع و مفسد للحج
و اياك و ان تقص اظفر او شعرة أو تجرح اثناء فترة الحج فسترتب على >لك فدو أو صيام
جنبكم الله كل ما يفسد عليكم الحج و جعل حجكم مقبولا مبرورا
ليتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
و لاتنسوا ابناءكم وبناتكم و اهليكم في دعائكم بالهداية للعمل في طاعة الله ولا تدعوا على ظالم الا بحسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل و اسألو الله الفرج و الشفاء من كل داء و خاصة داء النفاق 
واسألوه الصلاة على خير خلق الله النبي محمد المصطفي و أن يشفع لكم و للمسلمين يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون
أفادكم الله و الجميع و رفع عنكم ال>نوب و الآثام ماظهر منها و ما بطن وأعادكم سالمين غانمين بالمغفرة و الجنة و الفضل العظيم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اصح ما قيل هو ماكتبه الزميلان المهندس درويش و المهندس عزوز و المعادلة التي كتبها المهندس عزوز هي الاساس في العلاقة بين معدل التدفق الحرارى المحسوس و معدل تدفق الهواء المناظر لفرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقه
حيث ان معدل التدفق الحراري الكامن لا يغير من درجة الحرارة بل من بنية الوسط الحامل للحرارة


----------



## oukasha (15 يونيو 2010)

متشكر جدا


----------



## sam6 (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
معلوم ان ما قاله الاخوه هو الدارج فى مجال التكييف لكن هناك شئ اخر يجب ان يعلمه الجميع 
ان هناك عوامل مختلفه تدخل فى علاقه BTU :CFM مثل حجم ملف التبريد coil وزمن مرور الهواء على الملف 
وهو by pass factor 
بمعنى اخر ان ماكينه التبريد تعطى عدد اطنان معين وكمية هواء معينه ومنها نقسمCFM/ BTU نحصل على العلاقه والتى تختلف من ماكينه لاخرى حسب التصميم مع العلم انها تكون قريبه من 400 CFM /BTU


----------



## عبد المعزمحمد (9 يوليو 2010)

اشكر كل من ساهم برد واسال الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## امين السعيد (9 يوليو 2010)

Q = CFM *1.08 *(Tout - T in)
هذه هى المعادلة الساحرة لحل والتعامل مع معظم حالات التصميم ارجوا لمن يريد الاستفادة التحليل والتعمق فى هذة المعادلة


----------



## المهندسه دنيا (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmed_20 (14 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## هاشم2010 (14 يوليو 2010)

امين السعيد قال:


> q = cfm *1.08 *(tout - t in)
> هذه هى المعادلة الساحرة لحل والتعامل مع معظم حالات التصميم ارجوا لمن يريد الاستفادة التحليل والتعمق فى هذة المعادلة


 
المعادلة صحيحة 100% مع ملاحظة ان q هي كمية الحرارة المحسوسة وليس كمية الحرارة الكلية.


----------



## abo .saqr (14 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (14 يوليو 2010)

ممكن نربط بينهم (والله اعلم ) ان ton بيحتاج 2,4 gpm
ton=12000btu
يعنى 12000btu=2.4gpm
حول انت gpm لـــــ متر مكعب فى الساعة والله اعلم


----------

